# Looking to buy a new to me plow



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Would anyone know where I might be able to find a second hand plow in good running shape. For a half ton pick up (chevy 2000) in Michigan. I'd like to use it for drive ways for clients that I currently have. 7.5 or 8 ft plow would be great. New set ups are about $4,500 I'd like to spend about haft that. Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Craigslist.


----------



## rocksolid-5 (Nov 17, 2010)

if you are willing to drive out to NH we have an 8' and a 9' both work great, we are just switching over to v-plows. both plows are right in your budget


----------



## rocksolid-5 (Nov 17, 2010)

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4028469513.html

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4028465315.html


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 7.5 boss plowside only. She isn't pretty but works well. If your willing to drive to the chicago area I can even load onto a truck or trailer. Price is definitely good for you as i just want it out of the way. PM me if interested


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 7.5 boss plowside only. She isn't pretty but works well. If your willing to drive to the chicago area I can even load onto a truck or trailer. Price is definitely good for you as i just want it out of the way. PM me if interested


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Heard ya the first time! 

Don't just love smart phones


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

One more time please. I wasnt able to follow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think he's saying he's has a free plow.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1657150 said:


> Heard ya the first time!
> 
> Don't just love smart phones


 Its not just the plow I need I need the full monte.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Another option if you have a shop to work on stuff is to buy an older truck with a plow on it. I just scored a 1978 GMC Jimmy with a 7.5 Western Unimount Pro Plow on it. Found it on craigslist and the seller stated that reverse was out on the Jimmy, yet the plow worked fine. The Jimmy was slightly cut apart and has a flatbed on it. Drove my truck over there with trailer to haul the Jimmy back. Ended up loading it on the trailer after only paying $650 for the Jimmy w/plow. Got it back to the shop, put the shift lever in reverse and wiggled the shifter a little, and somehow it went into reverse and backed it off the trailer and drove it into the shop and put it on the lift. Plow is now on my 1998 Dodge Ram.

Only decision I have now is do I keep the Jimmy as a woods truck, or scrap it so my plow would cost me even less. Regardless of what happens to the Jimmy, I ended up with a very low cost plow for my truck.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

MattR;1691050 said:


> Another option if you have a shop to work on stuff is to buy an older truck with a plow on it. I just scored a 1978 GMC Jimmy with a 7.5 Western Unimount Pro Plow on it. Found it on craigslist and the seller stated that reverse was out on the Jimmy, yet the plow worked fine. The Jimmy was slightly cut apart and has a flatbed on it. Drove my truck over there with trailer to haul the Jimmy back. Ended up loading it on the trailer after only paying $650 for the Jimmy w/plow. Got it back to the shop, put the shift lever in reverse and wiggled the shifter a little, and somehow it went into reverse and backed it off the trailer and drove it into the shop and put it on the lift. Plow is now on my 1998 Dodge Ram.
> 
> Only decision I have now is do I keep the Jimmy as a woods truck, or scrap it so my plow would cost me even less. Regardless of what happens to the Jimmy, I ended up with a very low cost plow for my truck.


What did you need to do in order to bring that plow over to your ram?


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

kg26;1691436 said:


> What did you need to do in order to bring that plow over to your ram?


We could have went the expensive route and bought the premade mounts for the Ram @ $450, instead we decided to fabricate our own. The shop I have access to (my Uncle's) has almost everything you can think of or would ever need. I looked at the mounts for the Ultra-Unimount conversion on the Western website and came up with a design to even leave my bumper on the truck. Pressure points are the same place the Factory mounts would be. So I took the plasma cutter and cut out my shapes and bolt holes needed for the mounts. Bent whatever needed to be bent with the anvil. Then welded the mounts. Raised the truck up on the hoist and bolted the mount brackets to the truck. We even added some extra brackets to stiffen it up a little more since we left the bumper on.

All of the steel used was smaller sized scrap pieces from other projects. All steel used was 3/8 to 1/4 inch thick. I did go to town and buy the hardened bolts and that hardware was my only expense with building the mounts.

With the price of used uni-mount plows in my area usually starting @ $1,400, I can safely say I saved a bunch of money...lol.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

And forgot to mention.... For those wondering about how sturdy it is with the bumper on... My truck is a 1998 which we left the bumper on. My dad's is a 1997 and with his we removed the bumper. Mine has the extra braces on it, but now both are very sturdy even though mounted a bit different.


----------

